# Do Sore Boobs Stay Sore if You're Pregnant?



## Lijsken87

Hi everyone....
Currently 10dpo and this month I have decided not to test this month...I plan to just wait until AF shows up.

Right after ovulation I started getting sore boobs....slightly at first and then increasing daily until EXTREMELY painful at 8 and 9dpo.

Today I have woken up and the soreness is easing up.

All of this is normal for me. The pain eases and is almost gone by the time AF makes her arrival.

So much question is.....
If you're pregnant, your boobs would just stay sore, right? 
Since the pain is easing as per usual, does this mean I am out this month, do you think?

Sore boob experts needed!!:haha:


----------



## loujay584

I had tingly, sore boobs 7 days leading up to af... On the first day of missed af... I got a positive test!

My boobs continued to be sore for approx 4 months into pregnancy. Then the soreness usually stops x


----------



## tinadecember

I think every woman is different, it would be untrue to say "yes your boobs would definitely stay sore if you was pregnant" because I've read loads of BFP stories of women who haven't had sore boobs when they got their BFP only sore nipples but then others who had extremely sore boobs. 

Each and every one of us is different! xx


----------



## purplecupcake

I usually have sore breasts after O up until AF arrives. This cycle my breasts were not sore at all. I got my BFP, and almost a week later, my breasts started to hurt.


----------



## Gretaa

I don't usually have sore boobs in my TWW but this time round they're always tender/sensitive to touch, can't lay on my belly as they hurt too much. I'm 10 DPO today as well. Gonna test tomorrow 
When I was pregnant with my son I didn't have sore bbs until i was around 12/13 weeks into pregnancy. And they really started to hurt towards the end of third trimester so every woman is different.


----------



## Lijsken87

I guess every woman is different, but not holding much hope! Haven't heard anybody say they normally get sore boobs, and then the pain goes away before Af and STILL get a BFP.... Maybe I'm completely and annoyingly unique....but I reckon this is just a normal cycle for me. 

I heard from somebody else that the hormone levels can cause sore boobs after ovulation, but as those levels drop (and boobs stop being sore) it brings on your period.

So clearly my hormone levels have dropped...so I think I should just give in and accept AF will be here soon. (?)

Sigh. 

Oh well.


----------



## Lijsken87

I guess every woman is different, but not holding much hope! Haven't heard anybody say they normally get sore boobs, and then the pain goes away before Af and STILL get a BFP.... Maybe I'm completely and annoyingly unique....but I reckon this is just a normal cycle for me. 

I heard from somebody else that the hormone levels can cause sore boobs after ovulation, but as those levels drop (and boobs stop being sore) it brings on your period.

So clearly my hormone levels have dropped...so I think I should just give in and accept AF will be here soon. (?)

Sigh. 

Oh well.


----------



## tinadecember

Yes that's true about your hormone levels. A rise in progesterone after ovulation is what causes your boobs to feel tender, if the egg isn't fertilised then progesterone levels will start to fall at the end of your leutal phase causing your boobs to feel normal again and AF arriving xxx


----------

